# UKC show westfield,ma



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

MASSACHUSETTS
APPLE VALLEY RAT TERRIER CLUB
WESTFIELD (I) CONF JS
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT
Apr 25; S1 Sally Davidson JS SCENT SIGHT HERD (except BSD) COMP; John Davidson GUARD GUN NORTH TERR Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:15 am 
Apr 25; S2 John Davidson JS SCENT SIGHT HERD (except BSD) COMP; Sally Davidson GUARD GUN NORTH TERR Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show to follow the completion of S1 or at event committee's discretion
Apr 26; S1 Patrick O'Donnell JS SCENT SIGHT HERD (except BSD) COMP; Renee O'Donnell GUARD GUN NORTH TERR Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9 am Apr 26; S2 Renee O'Donnell JS SCENT SIGHT HERD (except BSD) COMP; Patrick O'Donnell GUARD GUN NORTH TERR Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show to follow the completion of S1 or at event committee's discretion

DOS $25 cash only; JS $10; PE $20; Weekend PE Special $75 same dog all 4 shows received by April 11, 2009

Westfield Fairgrounds, Russellville Road; Take Massachusetts Turnpike to exit 3 Westfield, Bear right at end of ramp. Take first right, Arch Road, (Econo-lodge Motel), go 1.6 miles and take left onto Cabot Rd. Follow to end (0.6 miles) then take right onto Russellville Rd. Go 0.4 miles to Fairgrounds on right.
Event Manager: Donna Sullivan EM #1002, 25 Suffolk Dr, East Hartford CT 06118 (860) 569-6844 [email protected]


----------

